# Cars.... To buy or lease



## randvv (Oct 24, 2011)

The brief is quite simple...... 3-5 years stay in the UAE coming up, 2 cars required..... 1 cheap run around for to and from work etc and then a family 4x4. 

The question is.... Is it more prudent to buy or lease cars in the UAE these days? I gather cost is roughly the same........


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on mileage you will be putting on, type of vehicle and maintenance costs, if you need/want a new vehicle vs having an older used model, if you are mechanically inclinced to fiddle with issues, what type of vehicles you are interested in, etc. 

Cost is cheaper to buy a vehicle then to lease. You will need 20% down on the vehicle to purchase usually with the new rules. 

Renting is nice though to have an issue and just get the rental company to sort it while you have a loaner. The dealerships here are crap and there are stories after stories of bad experiences.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Not sure about the everyday runaround. 

Buy the family 4x4 - you might even get a good second hand one off Dubizzle.
If ever you want to go offroading, even camping, you may find that leasing companies won't let you. And it's a hassle to take it to Oman if you go there for the weekend. Buy japanese and you will find it easy to sell at the end of your stint here. good luck


----------

